
Uber shareholder lashes out at Benchmark in new letter - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/uber-shareholder-lashes-out-at-benchmark-in-new-letter-2473494906.html
======
elmar
Chris Sacca investor that owns 4% of Uber 'barely speaks' with Uber's CEO
(2015)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/investor-chris-sacca-
owns-4-o...](http://www.businessinsider.com/investor-chris-sacca-owns-4-of-
uber-but-barely-speaks-to-ceo-travis-kalanick-2015-3)

Chris Sacca on Uber, Retirement, TV .... (2017)

[http://fortune.com/2017/05/03/chris-sacca-retirement-
uber/](http://fortune.com/2017/05/03/chris-sacca-retirement-uber/)

 _On Uber CEO Travis Kalanick: Sacca, who is an early Uber investor, said he
recently reconnected with CEO Travis Kalanick after years of not speaking. He
believes Kalanick "materially changing right now for the better." He told a
story of reconciliation: "Travis is in a very vulnerable and introspective
state right now in a way I've never seen him. For the good. For the first
time, maybe ever, he is acknowledging the places where he needs help and
starting to take responsibility for his broader role in the consequences of
the company and the culture, and that's great. … I think that company is
redeemable and that culture is fixable and I think Travis is waking up to
why."_

